# My horse doesn't like me!



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ground work, ground work, ground work. I once had a horse that treated me much the same way, and in all honesty it hurt my feelings so badly. Especially since we seemed to click before I bought him. 
But, he was just trying to push my buttons and be the boss. I worked with him on the ground for about a week, and groomed and groomed and groomed. Once he saw that A) I was the boss and B) I wasn't going to torture him with my strange devices (saddle, reins, brushes, etc.) he came around rather quickly.
You are just being plain out disrespected, right now. Make her understand what you're about. It will take some time, but barring any physical ailment, she should snap to it.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Not to be a wet blanket but if it was a horse sale or an auction and the horse had a different temperment at the sale, most likely the horse was drugged and it has worn off. Happens all the time, hence why I never encourage people to buy horses from the auctions UNLESS they are expeirenced and know what sign are to a drugged horse. 
She doesn't sound like the right horse for you. She may be pretty but that does not appeal to me in my books. Do you work with a trainer? Is this your first horse?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If the horse just didn't make nice with you and accept hugs and kisses I wouldn't worry about it. I've had a couple of great horses that were like that. I didn't take it personally, as long as they worked when I asked them to. 
It sounds like this horse has no respect for you. I agree with everyone that says groundwork is the best answer. Either learn how via a DVD trainer or one in your area or sell the horse. You're going to get really hurt if you don't.


----------



## stephnello (Mar 31, 2011)

Like Dusty and Vidaloco: groundwork... show her you're someone she has to respect, and who is worth knowing... But before all, respect, you have to make yourself respected...


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My horse hated me when I first brought him home. I know the feeling. :? I found that the only way to make peace with him was to win his respect. It's not a given, it's something you have to earn, and to earn it, you have to deserve it. If that makes sense. Like Dusty said, doing things with her on the ground is the best thing you can do at the moment. Asking an experienced teacher would be a good thing, as well.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If it can't be solved in a few ground work sessions, I'd sell her and find a better fit. A pretty horse is no good if it spends all it's time trying to kill you.


----------



## seven (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks,we will start ground work Mon.


----------



## Islandmudpony (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree with the groundwork... I hope it works. Sometimes you just never click with a horse. My sister and I shared a morgan/arab cross as our first horse, and we got it because she wanted it, not really me... I mean, I wanted a horse, but she wasn't really my type. 

And man did I ever work through alot of problems with her... We rode this horse without a trainer until she got really really bad. Like, wouldn't take a step in the ring. At all. So I decided to beat her with the crop until she went. 2 minutes of whacking... then she took about 10 steps. So of course praise galore. Next time she stopped, I only had to hit her a couple of times. It got better and better from there. I jumped 3' with her, did lots of trail rides (once I helped her over her fear of every kind of automobile), had fun... I definitely earned her respect and she always whinied at me when I came up to the barn, but we never really liked each other all that much...

I guess what I'm saying is, I hope it works out for you. But I really think it's important to buy a horse for you. One that you get along with.


----------



## seven (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions we will start ground work today and probably see a trainer later this month.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Don't forget that horses do not think like people and your immediate goal should not be for him to "like" you. I honestly could care less if a horse likes me or not. What's interesting is that once they respect me, they often "like" me and are comfortable around me. Agreed with the groundwork, but I'd say your priority is to get the trainer out sooner then later.


----------

